# Minis meet the coastal sands



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 23, 2011)

Howdy. Took my two miniatures to Carolina Beach this past Sunday. They had a blast. Thought you'd enjoy the pictures and video.

Lazy Days Midnight Lightening, aka Leo, is a 27" Black pinto Stallion

Golden Meadows Heirs Dream Girl, aka Lola, is a 32.5" Palomino pinto mare

All photos are here-

Carolina Breach

Video here-



A few favorites


----------



## Kendra (Mar 23, 2011)

I LOVE the last photo! Gorgeous!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 23, 2011)

LOVE the pictures! Thank you for sharing, looks like you had fun


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 23, 2011)

That looks like so much fun. Great pics.


----------



## Lori W (Mar 23, 2011)

Loved the video - looks like SO much fun!


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 23, 2011)

Love that last pic...you need to edit out the halter...then it would be worth framing !


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 24, 2011)

What a fun day. Looks like you all had a great time. Your video was so relaxing to watch!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 24, 2011)

miniwhinny said:


> Love that last pic...you need to edit out the halter...then it would be worth framing!


Like it's not worth framing now??



Those are awesome photos!! Way more artistic than the shots I've gotten of mine on the beach, wow. Professional photographer?

Leia


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks so much ya'll



It was FUN! Nope, not professional photos. Snapped between my Mom & myself.

Stampede Of Love


----------



## wingnut (Mar 24, 2011)

I am thoroughly jealous! To take mine to the beach (if I could even find one that allowed it) would take a 6 hour round trip and I don't think my horses would be happy to ride in the trailer for 6 hours for 30-60 minutes on the beach.

They are both lovely!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 25, 2011)

wingnut said:


> I am thoroughly jealous! To take mine to the beach (if I could even find one that allowed it) would take a 6 hour round trip and I don't think my horses would be happy to ride in the trailer for 6 hours for 30-60 minutes on the beach.


It's a six hour trip one way for me to meet my friends down in Oregon, and often 8-9 hours with traffic. We just stay the weekend to make it worth it!

Leia


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! I love them all, but my fav is the one where the guys look like they are having a man to man talk.



Very cute.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 27, 2011)

Great pictures


----------

